# Oversized Magazin 1/2011 ist online!!!



## Radon-Bikes (23. März 2011)

Ab heute ist das neue Oversized Magazin 1/2011 online auf der HP und kann heruntergeladen werden.
Wir freuen uns auf euer Feedback...

Euer Radon Team


----------



## donprogrammo (23. März 2011)

Dann fangen wir mal an mit Feedback.
Direkt am Anfang bewerbt ihr eure App, die leider nur eine Minderheit nutzen kann, das die nur fürs IPhone, aber nicht für Android gibt.

Das Layout gefällt auf jeden fall.

Leider preist ihr die Formula RX als gute Bremse an, über die man z.B. hier im Forum fast nur Kritik hört.

Die Bilder sind auch gut. Vorallem die ganzseitigen Aufnahmen.

Ein wenig stört mich die auflistung aller Bikes und ihrer Einsatzgebiete, da erwähnt ihr das Swoop und das Slide DH, es gibt aber nirgends informationen dazu ob und wenn ja wann es die zu kaufen gibt, was die können sollen oder auch nur wie es aussieht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 4Helden (23. März 2011)

Die Formula RX ist def. ein gute Bremse.Einzig das Quitchen nervt ein bisschen.Aber durch Exaktes Ausrichten lässt sich dieses auf ein Minimum Reduzieren.


----------



## 123Luomi (24. März 2011)

super geworden. Hut ab!!


----------



## Oshiki (24. März 2011)

Ich habe die RX nur durch Shimano CL Scheiben leise bekommen.

Das Magazin ist OK.
Die Geschichte mit der App ist mir auch aufgefallen. Scheinbar haben es einige noch nicht mit bekommen das inzwischen Android Marktführer ist


----------



## greg12 (25. März 2011)

slide am - lt mag. ab 1799.-- da sind wir aber froh das es auch das 6er ab 1699â¬ gibt!
lenkwinkel an die durchgehend verbaute fox talas 150mm angepasst [] - gut das es im 6er auch eine talas ist.....
je mehr man sich hineinliest desto mehr widersprÃ¼che gibts bei den angaben von radon. offenbar weis dort die rechte nicht was die linke tut..... publizieren schÃ¶n und gut, aber die texte und beschreibungen an die produkte anzupassen wÃ¤re wohl der klÃ¼gere weg...


----------

